# Berliner Snapshots.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

172.









173.









174.









175.









176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Berlin is always a place to go when you're bored  BTW, gibt es in Berlin auch immernoch Schnee? Mann waren die letzten Woche schlimm. So nen Winter hatte ich lange nicht mehr in Dtl erlebt...


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Berlin is a city re-born and it's good to see so many of the old buildings restored to their former glory.
It still suffers from all those communist era horrors but they are gradually being torn down or improved.
Can't wait to see the old Royal Palace rebuilt and taking its place once more as the focal centre of the city.
Thanks for an interesting thread.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Those snowy Potsdam pics are stunning!
The pastel colours looks great with the snow.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The winter photos (snow) are really great :yes:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yep, I think we were rather lucky with the snow. Much better than rain.

Park Sanssouci:

181.









182.









183.









184.









185.









186.









187.









188.









189.









190.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Great pics, although I've always felt that Sanssouci is a tad underwhelming. If only we had our own Versailles.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Oké, it's not Versailles but I found it very nice, beautiful and relaxing place.
We loved it!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

191.









192.









193.









194.









195.


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

It's better than Versailles. :tongue2:

No, seriously, it is at least in the same league.


----------



## billp (Mar 21, 2009)

Arkona Platz in winter


----------



## billp (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> Great pics, although I've always felt that Sanssouci is a tad underwhelming. If only we had our own Versailles.


What about *Herrenchiemsee*?









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herrenchiemsee









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herrenchiemsee

Anyway I prefer the parkway of Sans Souci to that one of Versailles!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

The hall of mirrors in Herrenchiemsee is even some meters longer and has a much more ornate ceiling than the original in Versailles.


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice, but last time I checked, Herrenchiemsee was in Bavaria. :tongue3:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great pictures...it's very nice to see Berlin in snow.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Mäulchen said:


> Nice, but last time I checked, Herrenchiemsee was in Bavaria. :tongue3:


Yes and it's still there! :lol:

But let's go back on-topic to the _March of Brandenburg_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice winterpics Bilbb!

And I've never heard of Herrenchiemsee... Shame on me! Looks great.


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I think it was build by the same Bavarian King who build Neuschwanstein.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

You're right Mäulchen! 

It has been built by King Ludwig II of Bavaria, the_ Fairy tale King_, as a "copy" of Versailles



> _Unlike the medieval design of Neuschwanstein Castle begun in 1869, the New Palace [i.e. Herrenchiemsee] is, in a sense, a Neo-Baroque monument to Ludwig's adoration of King Louis XIV of France. In the great hall of mirrors of the palace the ceiling is painted with 25 tableaux showing Louis XIV at his best.
> 
> It was to have been an equivalent to the Palace of Versailles, but only the central portion was built before the king died in 1886 ..._


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herrenchiemsee

And to go back on-topic which is Berlin-Brandenburg _("Prussia")_. In the Prussian-Austrian war of 1866 Ludwig II supported Austria!


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

Bavaria was lucky to remain independent in that war. Most other austrian allies were occupied by Prussia. 


This Berlin resident really appreciates the current weather conditions  








http://www.morgenpost.de/multimedia/archive/00561/mim_eisbaereis_BM_B_561609b.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Amazing gallery Benonie :applause: 'Snapshots' seems quite an understatement. Thanks for sharing!


Would be awesome if you could share your work here as well


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Great pics, although I've always felt that Sanssouci is a tad underwhelming. If only we had our own Versailles.


Herr Protektor, we have several Versailles! Each and every single one of them being better composed and more proportional than the original. Ever been to Nordkirchen? It's the one you NRW guys got.


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

When I was at the real Versailles I found in less impressive than in my imagination.  I guess I build up to high expectations and considering that I often walked in the park of Sanssouci.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Germany has the better (and more) castles and palaces than France, anyway.
Well, it actually has the best and most in all of Europe.


Sometimes we have the given right to feel superior, ja.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Amazing. Our world is a truely beautiful place and Berlin is one of the Jewels in it's crown.

Thank you.


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

erbse said:


> Germany has the better (and more) castles and palaces than France, anyway.
> Well, it actually has the best and most in all of Europe.
> 
> 
> Sometimes we have the given right to feel superior, ja.


Jawohl :lol:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

On the steps of the church in the background Hitler shook President Paul von Hindenburg's hands on the day of his inauguration ceremony as the Reich chancellor in 1933.
This was a dark day in the glorious history of Potsdam......


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I thought that happened at the Garnisonkirche...


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Benonie said:


> 172.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow it looks very Russian to me :|


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

how would you know? This style is genuinely central european.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's the snow and Vodka vibe to it, d'oh.


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Love Berlin... my favourite city in Europe


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> Somehow it looks very Russian to me :|


Not Russian but *P*russian! 

But perhaps you're right and some snowy streets in Potsdam look like a small town version of St. Petersburg!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

He didn't even show the Russian Kolonie Alexandrowka of Potsdam in his shots 


One of the beautiful wooden houses there:









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome shots once again. Snow photos was beautiful


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks guys! For the comments, the extra photos and the information. 
From the Neues Palais we take the bus back to Potsdam's city center.

196.









197.









198.









199.









200.









That's all for Berlin and Potsdam folks. Thanksd for watching and reacting!

:goodbye:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Da nicht für!


----------

